# Has anyone sedated their pup after spay surgery?



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Zelda was spayed yesterday and everything went fine. She was groggy and uncomfortable but very passive. Today she's mad... Fighting her cone, huffing around, trying to jump up, etc. If we remove the cone, she immediately lunges for the wound; the problem isn't so much the cone as it is the surgery site. She thrashes around even when crated but does flop down and take naps. The tech saw how excitable and energetic she was before the surgery and said sedation meds are available if we need them. Anyway, her current pain pills are non-drowsy. I think a drowsy version would have been better! I don't want her to hurt herself. Any experiences or precautions? We will talk to the vet later today when the office opens.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think every pup handles it a bit differently. I think you need to work with your vet on this one!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Could her reaction be a side effect from the medication she is on. When Fred had knee surgery he was acting crazy. He was very anxious and moody. I told the surgeon this was not his temperament at all. Turned out one of the medications he was taking caused those side effects in some dogs. I stopped that medicine and then he was his calm self good luck!!!


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

lfung5 said:


> Could her reaction be a side effect from the medication she is on. When Fred had knee surgery he was acting crazy. He was very anxious and moody. I told the surgeon this was not his temperament at all. Turned out one of the medications he was taking caused those side effects in some dogs. I stopped that medicine and then he was his calm self good luck!!!


Maybe a little since she is getting unusually upset if my husband leaves the room. But most of her panic is focused on trying to get access to her surgical site so she can mess with it. She is always strong-willed and excitable so this reaction isn't at all surprising. She's a lively girl!

We talked to a tech and a vet will call us back.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok. You will probably be ok with the sedative. After Fred's surgery I believe he was on an antibiotic, sedative and pain med. I switch pain meds due to anxiety it caused and didn't give the sedative. It made his eyes all glazed over and lids half mass. I felt it made him too high. Fred didn't really mess with his stitches much so I was lucky!


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Update for the curious folks:

The vet really doesn't like giving sedatives after surgery because of the anesthesia. As long as her activity isn't opening the incision, she'll be ok. So we just need to keep monitoring that. They advised crating her when she's flipping out. I like that this vet is cautious about meds.

Poor angsty Zeldita.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Poor baby - I hope she feels better soon. -Jeanne-


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

You could ask for Tramadol, it's a first gen synthetic opiut, all the good pain meds are lol, but it chills them out a bit, like any opiut would. very safe btw. all my dogs have had it for chronic pain, post surgery pain, and I take it when I need it for my back (prescribed for me).


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tyler was given Tramadol when he tore his ACL, but I took him off it after a couple of days, as he wouldn't eat at all, slept most of the time (more than he does normally) and had this sort of out of it demeanor with glazed eyes. It actually scared me, as I've never seen him like that before.

I, too, was given it for shoulder pain many years ago and found that it did nothing for the pain that Advil didn't do, so stopped it for myself as well.


----------



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

I hope Zelda is feeling better! Has she stopped trying to attack her incision site? My parents kept a onesie on their Havanese after spay surgery (and again recently to remove a hernia from that region) which seemed to work and it was more comfortable than a cone. This worries me for next month when Lucy will need to get spayed


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

She's still going after it. It probably itches or pulls. But she sleeps most of the time and doesn't seem to mind the cone. Except she requires it off to go potty. She doesn't fight having it put back on.

I can't wait to get our normal puppy back! It's so hard knowing she hurts.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

